# Kalte Füße beim Watangeln



## steven23883 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all
So nun  mal ne frage an euch alle was macht ihr beim watangeln gegen kalte füße habe  schon viel ausprobiert jetzt habe ich mir ein paar ski socken gekauft für 30 euro  und ein paar normale socken drunter gezogen war zwar nicht so kalt wie sonst mit drei paar socken aber gibt’s da sonst noch ne gute lösung


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hmm. Ich kenn das auch. Ich hab ein paar normale Socken an, dann einmal irgendwelche dicken Socken, das war's. Mit der Zeit wird es auch kalt, aber das hintert mich nicht weiter zu angeln, ansonsten eine kurze Pause an Land und etwas bewegen.


----------



## rallye-vid (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Anfangs ist es warm und die Füße fangen an zu schwitzen (ob du es willst oder nicht).. Und dann wirds kalt..

Eine Lösung? Habe ich noch nicht #c


----------



## Dorschminister (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Anfangs ist es warm und die Füße fangen an zu schwitzen (ob du es willst oder nicht).. Und dann wirds kalt..
> 
> Eine Lösung? Habe ich noch nicht #c



und da hast du schon das Problem erkannt, wenn die Füße schwitzen und dabei Feuchtigkeit abgeben, werden deine Socken auch feucht und die Isolierwirkung ist gleich null. Wenn du deinen Dachboden isolierst musst du die Isolierung ja auch vor Feuchtigkeit schützen indem du eine sogenannte Dampfbremse montierst, also must du deine Socken auch vor der Feuchtig schützen und das geht recht einfach. Ziehe erst ein paar Tennissocken an und dann Stecke dein Fuß in einen großen Gefrierbeutel und dadrüber ziehst deine warmen Skisocken bzw. deine Neoprensocken.
Und wenn das alles nichts hilft hör auf zu Rauchen, dann hast du auch wieder warme Hände und Füße. :q:q


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Moin,

Feuchtigkeit vom Schwitzen ist klar, die entsteht nun mal.
Ziel muss es sein, die Feuchtigkeit nach Möglichkeit vom Fuss wegzubekommen.
In einem Neoprenfüssling ist das nicht einfach.
Also mehrere Schichten an Strümpfen (Zwiebel) tragen, dabei sollten die Strümpfe aus einem Fünktionsmaterial sein, die die Feuchtigkeit nicht aufsaugen wie Baumwolle, sondern vom Fuss wegtransportieren.
Die Tennissocken-Folietüten-Konstruktion halte ich für kontraproduktiv, bin aber auch kein watfischender Dachdecker . Der notwendige Abtransport von Feuchtigkeit vom Fuss weg wird dadurch arg behindert.
Ausserdem sollte es immer noch "luftig" zugehen, denn die Luft isoliert. Der ganze Spass soll also nicht knackeeng sitzen. Weniger kann mehr sein. 
Bitte auch die Unterbekleidung in der Wathose nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
Auch hier ist Funktionswäsche erste Wahl.
Auch hier saugt sich Baumwolle mit Körperfeuchtigkeit voll und bringt diese, von der Schwerkraft getrieben, zu Deinen Füssen. Atmungsaktive Wathosen können da helfen, aber nicht zaubern. Schon gar nicht in Baumwolljogginghosen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Wer mit Kunstfasersocken Probleme hat, kann auch mal Wollsocken probieren, aber bitte REINE WOLLE, denn die isolier auch noch, wenn sie naß ist.


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ich persönlich finde die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gegen kalte Füsse gibt es nicht so richtig, dafür ist das Kälteempfinden eines jeden Einzelnen zu verschieden.

Man trage einen ganz dünnen Strumpf von Odlo zu abtransportieren von Feuchtigkeit dann eine Lage dünne Socke aus Marinowolle und für mich der ultimative Warnhalter von Helly Hansen, die Faserpelzsocke.
Das Ganze ist relativ dünn und trägt nicht auf, so das der Fuss eingeschnürt ist.
Wenn ihr dann noch eine Watschuh tragt der eine Nummer grösser ist könnt ihr noch eine Extrasocke aus Neoprene über den Füssling ziehen und habt somit 5-6mm Neoprene anstatt der normale 3mm Neoprene, macht viel aus im Winter.

Am wichtigsten aber ist es den Fuss trocken zu halten, denn nur ein trockner Fuss friert nicht so leicht, dass erreicht man mit den Zwiebelprinzip sehr gut.

Sollte es dennoch mal kühler werden, dann geht mal ein Stück am Strand auf und ab und Macht eine Pause, dabei könnt ihr die Wasseroberfläche beobachten und vielleicht seht ihr ja was rauben 

PS: Für die Fraktion die mal wieder sagt der Typ schmeisst wieder nur mit Markenname um sich, dem sei gesagt: Ich persönlich habe es aufgegeben mit billiger Klamotte im Winter an die Küste zu gehen. Der Spassfaktor nimmt rapide ab.

Für den Fall das sich noch jemand für eine Fliessbüx interessiert, Bibbs Latzhose von Guideline oder von Helly Hansen die Faserpelz Latzhose ist sehr gut

Wer atmungsaktiv trägt im Winter sollte bei der Bibbs eine Lange Unterhose ( Marinowolle ) druntertragen, bei Neoprene geht es auch ohne.

So, das wars von mir, vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen. 

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren #6


----------



## Tobsn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> und da hast du schon das Problem erkannt, wenn die Füße schwitzen und dabei Feuchtigkeit abgeben, werden deine Socken auch feucht und die Isolierwirkung ist gleich null. Wenn du deinen Dachboden isolierst musst du die Isolierung ja auch vor Feuchtigkeit schützen indem du eine sogenannte Dampfbremse montierst, also must du deine Socken auch vor der Feuchtig schützen und das geht recht einfach. Ziehe erst ein paar Tennissocken an und dann Stecke dein Fuß in einen großen Gefrierbeutel und dadrüber ziehst deine warmen Skisocken bzw. deine Neoprensocken.
> Und wenn das alles nichts hilft hör auf zu Rauchen, dann hast du auch wieder warme Hände und Füße. :q:q


 
Ähhh... Diese Theorie ist in meinen Augen das beste Rezept für kalte Füße! Tennissocken speichern die Feuchtigkeit und können sie wegen der Plastiktüte (höre ich zum ersten Mal) nicht abgeben. Ruck zuck hast Du kalte Füße!
Deutlich besser, Ulfrottee oder Woolpower Socken direkt auf der Haut getragen. Zwei Paar in 400g/m² sollten in den meisten Fällen reichen. Optimaler Feuchtigkeitstransport, der Fuß bleibt trocken, die Wolle wärmt und bildet eine Isolierschicht...

T


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hallo 

Also ich hatte noch keine kalten Füsse.Kenn ich zum Glück nicht.
War bei meinem letzten Watangeln bei 3° Wasser von 9.30 Uhr bis ca. 16.00 Uhr in der Ostsee.( Nicht ununterbrochen natürlich)

Ich trage normale Socken - dann Ski-Socken vom Röster - dann dicke Schafwoll-Socken und dann Neopren-Füsslinge.
Hab es aus dem blauen Buch ,,Meerforellenangeln`` übernommen und muss sagen es haut tadellos hin.
Meine Füsse schwitzen auch nicht (Schafwoll-Socken*; keine* aus Baumwolle) und sind Pottewarm.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Polarfly hat es im wesentlichen beschrieben, aber einen habe ich noch...

Nicht so tief waten hilft auch. Maximal dreiviertel Beinlänge reicht.


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

@ Tino, hast du Michelinfüsslinge :q

Desweiteren solltet ihr darauf achten, dass die Schuhe für die Winterfischerei 1-2 Nummern grösser sind, damit ihr mit den Füssen/Zehen auch genug Platz habt im Schuh, wenn ihr 2-3 Paar Socken anhabt.

Solltet ihr aber einen kleinen Neoprenefüssling haben, wo ihr keine 2-3 lagen Socken anziehen könnt und habt aber genug Platz im Watschuh, dann könnt ihr einen seperaten Neoprenefüssling über den normalen Füssling ziehen.
Dadurch erhöht ihr auch die Wärmeleistung und müsst keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Habe gerade noch eine andere Lösung am Start, vielleicht kennt der Eine oder Andere die Variante.
Es gibt von der Firma 'Grabber' sogenannte Zehenwärmer. 
Das sind kleine Heizkissen die meines erachtens aus dem Jagdsport kommen, nicht dick auftragen und recht warm sind. Die Kissen haben eine Wärmeleistung von 38-42 Grad und halten ca 6+ Stunden. Kostenpunkt ca. € 1.-
Ich habe sie zum probieren mal als Muster mitbekommen und werde sie am Samstag ausgiebig testen und berichten ob es sich als günstige Alternative lohnt.

Als Vorgeschmack habe ich mal ein Paar für 2 Stunden eben angehabt und die Kissen sind Bullenwarm

Der grosse Nachteil an den Wärmekissen ist, dass man sie nur einmal benutzen kann danach muss man sich neue holen.

Hier mal der Link für Interessierte: http://www.warmers.com/Category.aspx?Cat=1&pkey=Grabber+Warmers&pval=1&pIds=CategoryID


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Desweiteren solltet ihr darauf achten, dass die Schuhe für die Winterfischerei 1-2 Nummern grösser sind, damit ihr mit den Füssen/Zehen auch genug Platz habt im Schuh, wenn ihr 2-3 Paar Socken anhabt.




Genau richtig. Und nicht zwei Paar Socken fast gleicher Größe übereinander anziehen. Auf jeden Fall muss immer genügend "Luft" zwischen den einzelnen Lagen sein. Sonst wird der Blutkreislauf eingeengt und man bekommt kalte Füße.

Ein Paar geräumige Neoprensocken über die Füßlinge der Wathose gezogen isolieren auch schön und haben den Vorteil, das die Wathose geschont wird


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Es gibt so ein Innenfutter wie die Boom 80 haben. Da ist dann nichts mehr mit kalte Füße. Nur wie lange das hält, weiß ich nicht. Aber Einsteigen geht dadurch besser. 

http://www.jenes-angelshop.de/angelbekleidung/thermostiefelboom80.php4


----------



## steven23883 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Danke für die tips bis hier hin #r


----------



## stefan08 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

:veinfach nicht so weit ins wasser gehen mein diggerle#a


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hallo Polarfly

Warum Michelinfüsse.|kopfkrat :q
Ich habe Fussgrösse 47 und eine Neopren-Wathose mit Stiefel von Cormoran.
Da passt alles sehr gut rein und ist auch nicht zu eng.
Das hört sich vielleicht viel an, aber alles in allem ist das vielleicht geschätzte zwei Nr. grösser.
Ich komme damit bestens zurecht.
Sollte esmal frisch untenrum werden: einfach am Strand ein Stück weiter laufen und schon sind sie wieder warm, denke ich.


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Ich bekomme in meine nicht so viel rein :q

Habe mir aber Heute ein zweites Paar Schuhe gegönnt, wo soviel rein passt :vik:


----------



## Dorschminister (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ähhh... Diese Theorie ist in meinen Augen das beste Rezept für kalte Füße! Tennissocken speichern die Feuchtigkeit und können sie wegen der Plastiktüte (höre ich zum ersten Mal) nicht abgeben. Ruck zuck hast Du kalte Füße!
> Deutlich besser, Ulfrottee oder Woolpower Socken direkt auf der Haut getragen. Zwei Paar in 400g/m² sollten in den meisten Fällen reichen. Optimaler Feuchtigkeitstransport, der Fuß bleibt trocken, die Wolle wärmt und bildet eine Isolierschicht...
> 
> T



|uhoh:na dann lies nochmal richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> |uhoh:na dann lies nochmal richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe



Das mit dem Ruchen fand ich am sinnvollsten .....lol|kopfkrat


----------



## Bellyboater (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Zu dem Thema gibts hier ein paar gute Tipps.


----------



## steven23883 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



stefan08 schrieb:


> :veinfach nicht so weit ins wasser gehen mein diggerle#a


  @ stefan08 
da ja der vorteil wenn man zwei meter groß ist und nicht so klein ist wie du :q dann kann man ja immer ein stück weiter rein gehen |stolz:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

@ steven23883

Da wir dir ja nun so schön, so viele Tpis gegenkalte Füße gegeben haben, solltest du uns jetzt mal schreiben, was für eine Hose du überhaupt hast. Mit Stiefel daran oder nicht.


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

hallo leute ich mach das immer so im winter :g erst mal barfuß in die ostsee gehen #6ist gut für die durchblutung danach die socken an und ab in die watthose :vik:kalte füsse kenne ich nicht :g
lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> @ steven23883
> 
> Da wir dir ja nun so schön, so viele Tpis gegenkalte Füße gegeben haben, solltest du uns jetzt mal schreiben, was für eine Hose du überhaupt hast. Mit Stiefel daran oder nicht.


 

Habe eine aus neopren 5mm mit stiefel dran von der marke ice bear.....
hatte sonst immer kalte füße und nun mit meinen ski socken und ein paar normalen socken drunter ging es es waren zwar nicht die wärmsten füße aber auch keine eisblöcke aber trotzdem wären es mir ein bischen wärmen lieber nicht das ich ein weich ei oder so bin angle trotzdem weiter egal wie kalt die dinger sind aber es ist halt interressant was andere hier für tips haben gegen kalte füße


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hallo Steven.

Da du ja geschrieben hast dass du eine Wathose mit Stiefeln dran hast, dann hast du ja ein Problem weniger als mit Füßlingen und Stiefeln.

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit in den letzten Wochen die Variante Neoprenehose mit Stiefel dran und Hose atmungsaktiv mit separatem Stiefel dran auszuprobieren.
Der Luftraum mit Stiefel dran ist im Fussbereich unschlagbar, da der Bereich um die Knöchel genauso weit ist wie bei einem Gummistiefel. das heißt jede Menge Platz, was aber zum einen ein bisschen negativ beim Laufkomfort ist als mit Schnürstiefeln.

Bei der Variante mit Stiefel und Füßlingen wie Oben beschrieben ist der Halt und der Laufkomfort wesentlich besser als eine Hose mit Stiefel dran, einziger negativer Punkt ist der Platz an den Knöcheln beim schnüren, mit Neoprenefüssling, 2-3lagen Socken wird es da schon mal dick im Stiefel.

Die einzige Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für mich ist eine atmungsaktive Hose mit Stiefeln dran.
Der Tragekomfort ist bestens, man schwitzt nicht so wie in Neoprene, wenn man lange Strecken läuft und ist auch nicht so eingeengt wie in Neoprene. Außerdem trocknet eine atmungsaktive Hose wesentlich schneller wie Neoprene und ist auch nicht so kühl im Wind wenn man aus dem Wasser kommt. Und natürlich der Platzkomforet in den Stiefeln selber

Bei einer guter Hose mit Stiefel dran Modell ist sogar der Stiefel mit Neoprene gefüttert, dass heißt das zu den ganzen Socken und Zwiebelsystemen die Wärmeleistung des Stiefels hinzukommen, die nächste Steigerung wäre eine Einlegesohle aus Schaffell oder eine Isoliersohle aus Aluminium gegen die Bodenkälte, was man in Füsslinge nicht wirklich einbauen kann.




So far, so good, so long


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> |uhoh:na dann lies nochmal richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe


 
Ich habe das gelesen! Nach Deiner Anleitung bleibt die Feuchtigkeit auf der Haut, was IMHO zu kalten Füßen führt. Der deutlich bessere Weg ist, Socken zu tragen, die die Feuchtigkeit vom Fuß wegtransportieren und so den Fuß trocken und warm halten...

T


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

ansonsten hilft nur noch Warmwasserangler werden oder der Trick mit den auffüllen des Watstiefels mit Bauschaum


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



> nicht das ich ein weich ei oder so bin


 
Ich gehe zum Angeln, weil ich Spaß haben möchte. Nicht um einen Männerwettbewerb zu gewinnen. Und wenn mir kalt ist, habe ich keinen Spaß mehr. Ob da nun jemand meint, man sei ein Weichei #c ist mir dann auch schnuppe. Davon wird mir nicht wärmer.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ...oder der Trick mit den auffüllen des Watstiefels mit Bauschaum



Wenn das auch nichts hilft dann kann man die Hose komplett mit Bauschaum füllen, als allerletzte Lösung geht auch Beton.

Schnellbinder selbstverständlich, der entwickelt auch Wärme.


----------



## steven23883 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich gehe zum Angeln, weil ich Spaß haben möchte. Nicht um einen Männerwettbewerb zu gewinnen. Und wenn mir kalt ist, habe ich keinen Spaß mehr. Ob da nun jemand meint, man sei ein Weichei #c ist mir dann auch schnuppe. Davon wird mir nicht wärmer.


 

Das hat nix mit männerwettbewerb zu tun, mit weichei meinte ich nur das ich nicht extrem kälte empfindlich bin kann das schon ab und wenns zu kalt wird halt ein stück am starnd gehen dann wird es auch wieder warm und wenn alle stränge reißen dann gehts ab nach hause


----------



## stefan08 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

|sagnix steven   |splat2:
ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit und wir kommen am samstag los !!!
auf das silber aus dem meer #::g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Hat denn schon jemand mal die "Angelsocken",derer bekannten Firmen getestet ????
Es soll ja welche speziell zum Waten geben.
Habe mich und meine Frau auch am Samstag mit neuer Watbekleidung (Loop,LTS) ausgerüstet,weil sie hier in Norge derzeit mit 50-70% Preisnachlass,dir bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens,fast die Tür einrennen.
Leider hatte er überhaupt keine Socken mehr.
Bislang habe ich Merino-Socken im Einsatz,aber vielleicht gibt es ja etwas neues und besseres auf dem Markt ????

Gruss Martin


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Von Patagonia oder Simms gibt wirklich gute Socken. Ich ziehe die immer über ein paar Skisocken und alles ist gut.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kalte Füße beim Watangeln*

Ich schwöre auf Faserpelzsocken, die isolieren hervorragend, tragen allerdings etwas dicker auf. Gibt es für nen schmalen Taler zb. bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen oder einfach mal mit dem Begriff Faserpelzsocken googeln.


----------

